# stocking a 55 gallon aquarium.



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

hey everyone Iv been on this forum for awhile and I have questions and was just wondering about some peoples opinion on how I currently have my tank set up and how I can better it for cichlids and maybe some eels? right now the tank is pretty much empty I have 1 fish in it and that is a electric blue Johanni. I have 2 hiding spots the cave and castle. Since I first set up the tank my biggest problem is keeping the fish from fighting and killing each other. when they are first put in everything works fine and after a couple months they start fighting and killing each other off. I'm looking to start saving up to restock it and try again and see if I can get a nice looking tank with some beautiful fish in it. the tank is almost always crystal clear because of the two power heads I run along with the bag of carbon and zeolite crystals which you can see in the photos. I really like the look of convict cichlids and the electric blue Johanni I don't know how compatible they are but I would love to do something like that along with maybe 2 eels. Id really like to stick with somewhat small fish I had a Jack Dempsey at one point in time and I really didn't like how aggressive it got. I know my tank isn't necessarily completely set up for cichlids and I am willing to change it and add or remove decorations just not my filtration system it works great Iv had it running for almost 4 years now and never had to deal with foggy/cloudy water or any algae problems and Iv tried having pelcos in the tank but some how or another even with me feeding them they die off. I don't mind any suggestions on other small cichlids that are colorful ether I just dont want anymore big ones like the jack Dempsey or Oscars. A list of things that I need or could use would be great along with a list of compatible cichlids would be awesome. I'm really just looking to add some color with some active fish that can and will thrive inside the aquarium. I also have a 20 gallon aquarium that has 1 cichlid in it but that one is highly aggressive and I don't know what kinda cichlid it is. also some websites that have a great selection of cichlids to order online would be great too. since I started this hobby I have been getting fish from petco/petsmart and places like that which I know isn't necessarily the best places to get fish from but I haven't had a lot of money and now I am just tired of going through fish like I have been so I figured I would set it up properly with quality fish. sorry for the bad quality I used my Iphone 4 to take them.


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

you really need more hiding places. i used 90 lbs of granite in my 60 gallon and still wish i had more.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

yeah thats what I have been told I am going to start working on making the tank better and re doing the whole tank as it sits now with the exceptions of the decorations and filter system all came with the Tank and Im starting to get more into this as a hobby and would really like to make a nice looking tank.


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

*** been researching mbuna cichlids for 10 months and just now I have started to get the ball rolling. For rocks go to some place that wholesales rocks and sand. i got my granite for $5. just do some good research look at different cichlids tanks online and youll get a good idea of what your looking for.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

I can use sand with a under gravel filter? Iv been looking through all the DIY forums and I was thinking of maybe making like a Styrofoam background with some pvc pipe caves in it placed randomly throughout the whole wall and painting the back of the tank blue. Im kind of just like throwing ideas around on what I should do with it after seeing all the different things people have done with the tank's I'm realizing I can do a lot more with the tank then what I have been doing.


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

sand wouldnt be good with underground filters. and cichlids dig alot so they might uncover it. if your used coarse gravel it would be ok i guess but *** never liked the idea of underground filters. i guess if you did a DIY background just make sure all the paint or materials you use is aquarium safe. I wanted to paint my background blue i changed my mind in case i changed my mind later


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely get rid of the UGF and get a nice canister filter going on this tank with lots of bio filtration. You will probably have to get rid of a few of your plants in leu of the rocks.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

I haven't ever heard or used a canister type of filter. Id really like something simple and Iv really liked the UGF cause it keeps my tank really clear and the cichlids I have had haven't dug up the filter to bad I have so much gravel on top of it. the main area that has gotten dug up is in the corners in the back not so much the front. Iv seen that a lot of people use the Styrofoam to do the backgrounds and I mean it couldn't be that hard to cut out a few holes for some pvc pipe just placed randomly and make it look nice. I wouldn't mind learning more about the canister filter and more about the bio filtration. any links or brands that are good? I don't want to get something super complex Id love to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

zlich said:


> I haven't ever heard or used a canister type of filter. Id really like something simple and Iv really liked the UGF cause it keeps my tank really clear and the cichlids I have had haven't dug up the filter to bad I have so much gravel on top of it. the main area that has gotten dug up is in the corners in the back not so much the front. Iv seen that a lot of people use the Styrofoam to do the backgrounds and I mean it couldn't be that hard to cut out a few holes for some pvc pipe just placed randomly and make it look nice. I wouldn't mind learning more about the canister filter and more about the bio filtration. any links or brands that are good? I don't want to get something super complex Id love to keep it as simple as possible.


There are various canister models on the marker that would be suitable for a beginner. Several are easy to setup and maintain. A few good choices would be Aquatop, Fluval, Cascade and Eheim. They really aren't that difficult to use. Its just a matter of following the manufactures directions. I have an Aquatop cf500uv and I love it.

You could also use HOB (hang on the back) filters and they are even easier to use. Aquaclear and Penguin are a couple good choices.

Biological filtration is accomplished by living bacteria that break the ammonia from the fish waste down into harmless nitrates. This bacteria grows on porous materials in the tanks water. Bioballs, biowheels, and lava rocks are all good examples of this material. Most ppl put about 2 liters of bioballs in their canister filters for a 55G tank. Check out this article on the nitrogen cycle for more information:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php .


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I would also ditch that UGF. I let my LFS talk me into it, they swore by it. I spent $100 on it, and i have regretted every last penny. I had it set up for about 3 months. I do water changes 2x a week, and vaccuum the gravel alot. When I moved, I was shocked at how much crud had built up under the filter. The UGF has been sitting in my closet ever since then. I have since switched to canister filters. And I love them. But you could also use a couple HOB's. Aquaclear, penguin, Fluval and the Emperors get good reviews on this website.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

Iv been running my UGF for the last 4 years and I haven't once changed my water and most the time my fish do fine. Theirs that rare occasion where the fish dies but a majority of the time its fine. I have a HOB on my 25 gallon and its horrible as of right now my water is beyond cloudy and looks like ****. I defiantly do not want one of those. The canister does seem like a good idea and I think my Biological filtration is fine. I was thinking of maybe getting a cory or pelco for inside the tank or maybe some fiddler crabs. Iv heard that the crabs tend to eat the fish when they sleep? but my brother had some in his small tank and holy **** the tank was always super clean. Ill look into it all though I have alot of free time on my hands right now.


----------



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

zlich said:


> Iv been running my UGF for the last 4 years and *I haven't once changed my water* and most the time my fish do fine. Theirs that rare occasion where the fish dies but a majority of the time its fine. I have a HOB on my 25 gallon and its horrible as of right now my water is beyond cloudy and looks like #%$&. I defiantly do not want one of those. The canister does seem like a good idea and I think my Biological filtration is fine. I was thinking of maybe getting a cory or pelco for inside the tank or maybe some fiddler crabs. Iv heard that the crabs tend to eat the fish when they sleep? but my brother had some in his small tank and holy #%$& the tank was always super clean. Ill look into it all though I have alot of free time on my hands right now.


WHAT?!!!


----------



## jb9738 (Sep 2, 2012)

haha Yeah what? Must have holy water


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

zlich said:


> ... and I haven't once changed my water and most the time my fish do fine.


If you really want to do your fish justice - get on a routine of regular water changes. There's not one other thing that you could do that would make their life better than this simple step. Trust me, I know, I used to slack off on them because everything seemed fine. Not doing them won't outright kill off your tank, but over time you just won't have the overall positive experience you can have when your fish are well maintained. Invest in a liquid test kit, and keep nitrates at a minimum below 40, ideally below 20ppm.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

No matter what you put on the tank, you HAVE to change water regularly. Most of us keeping cichlids do a water change every week, MAYBE every other week. The filters (regardless of the kind, but UGF filters are probably the worst) only remove visible gunk, and provide a place for good bacteria to live. Those bacteria will only convert ammonia to nitrite, and nitrite to nitrate. Ammonia and nitrite are very toxic, but nitrate isn't good for the fish either, and there is not a filter on the market that will remove it. You have to water change. If you've not done a water change in four years, it's a miracle anything in the tank is alive.

You won't be able to successfully keep cichlids if you don't do water changes, even with the most expensive filter on the market.  Get yourself an API liquid test kit and learn how to use it, it'll be really helpful.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

I have the test kits and every time I have tested the water everything is low mostly I just have to deal with the Ph being to high. I dont change the water much because its just a hassle and as time goes on I add water because it evaporates alot over time so maybe every month I add around 2 or 3 gallons of water to it. I dont know maybe its just luck? I havnt really been trying much lately Im actually thinking about selling it I dont know. I dont really have the time anymore or right now and I could use the cash for other things but its just a thought right now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Dude... it may be time to get rid of your fish if changing water is a hassle.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

jb9738 said:


> haha Yeah what? Must have holy water


  LMAO


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Keeping fish without doing regular water changes is like keeping a cat and not cleaning the litterbox, or having a dog and not walking it. If you're not able to do water changes on a regular basis, you probably should not own fish for now. Not until you have the time to care for them.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

zlich said:


> I have the test kits and every time I have tested the water everything is low mostly I just have to deal with the Ph being to high.


What do Nitrates read?


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

I never use UGF anymore. A lot of Cichlids are diggers. Back in the 90's I had a tank with a UGF and power heads and it trapped so muck crud underneath the filter plates it started bubbly thru the gravel. I kind of think UGF works ok for the short term. Much better off with a good canister and/or Aquaclear HOB. I know you should change water by the book every week. I'm more like everyother week and sometime weekly but big mistake in never changing water just my opinion.


----------



## zlich (May 20, 2012)

I am in the process of selling my tank. I do have time I just cant lift the bucket up high enough to dump it and I have a vacuum hose that plugs into a faucet my problem is that it doesnt fit on my faucet.


----------

